

Magic - diegolo
http://getmagicnow.com/

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9087819](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9087819)
: 9 days ago, 1329 points, 526 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9089173](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9089173)
: 8 days ago, 4 points, no comments

